# Shoot me in the head!



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, it's another ice storm like last year. Have about 1" of ice so far. Last year we had about 4-6" of ice. Power is out everywhere. Everything is closed. I've put down 2 tons of icemelt and i'm out!!! Nobody was expecting it to be quite like this and no melt is available. I will post some pics later, but it looks like a shiny diamond out! I can't see out one window on my house. My front door was even frozen shut.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Atleast if everyone is out you are not the only one. Its not like you look bad really, its just if you have 20 tons of salt you would look really good. Hang in there. 

What about sand? atleast you could spread something?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have some sand but it won't go through my spreader it just packs in there. I found some icemelt about 90 miles from here. Sounds like I'm gonna go hook up the trailer and cram as many pallets on as I can.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

o yes trailer in ice storm i hope u got good trailer brakes


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

PLM-1;451605 said:


> I have some sand but it won't go through my spreader it just packs in there. I found some icemelt about 90 miles from here. Sounds like I'm gonna go hook up the trailer and cram as many pallets on as I can.


Be careful out there!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Got some! We had a warm rain this afternoon. Too bad it's going to freeze tonight. I'm in the only area that has power. We don't even have radio or tv.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Wow Hope it gets better soon for you, How much salt/ ice melt did you get

How long do you expect the storm to last?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

3 tons was all i could haul. It says through wednesday, it is literally a disaster zone here. Even though we had more accumulation of ice last year, the whole city is out of power this time 75k people plus some of the outlaying towns. Atleast my satelite tv works and I have power!!! If I didn't have to take care of one of the hospital campus' I wouldn't even need to do anything because nothing is open/can open.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I hope thats not whats coming our way here in chicago, But if it does, we have 50 tons bulk salt in the bin and another 50 coming in the morning,,


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;452103 said:


> I hope thats not whats coming our way here in chicago, But if it does, we have 50 tons bulk salt in the bin and another 50 coming in the morning,,


Need a "professional" video taper of all this salt being put down?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark13;452419 said:


> Need a "professional" video taper of all this salt being put down?


If you can make it down here, i have 8 1gig cards for my camera. Film away....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;452519 said:


> If you can make it down here, i have 8 1gig cards for my camera. Film away....


Sweet, I also have a Camera that uses 60min MiniDv tapes that I film with. I have about 20 of those tapes.

I have the day off school today for the weather, going to see how the morning starts out and then give Eric a call and see what you guys are up to.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry guys. My internet has been down. I have some pics but I haven't been able to download them yet. We still have about 50% of the city out of power.It looks like a tornado has gone through here. Power poles split in two, uprooted trees, broken trees, you name it. A bunch of streets are impassable.


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

*Manhattan, Kansas - the first morning*


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

That's near what we look like. There aren't too many standing trees or unharmed trees


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

that sucks...

thata pretty much all we get here in Texas about 1 or 2 times a year. not that bad tho


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw my first bad ice storm live last year when I was at school in Bloomington, IL and we got close to 2" and we had a day and a half off from class...I do tree work over the summer and if I had a saw I would have jumped in and helped clean up but you guys sound like you got it real bad. Good luck with the cleanup and stay safe!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Supposed to get 6"-8" of snow now through saturday. One station is saying the latest is showing 10"+.


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

PLM-1;455022 said:


> Supposed to get 6"-8" of snow now through saturday. One station is saying the latest is showing 10"+.


Yeah, calling for 5-7" here. This is shaping up to be one hell-of-a winter.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

its to bad you guys are getting it so hard but atleast you are getting something. we got snow this morning... about a 1/16 of an inch. i think im going to start my spring cleanups soon.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

12.9 AND 12.10 E.MO-pics to help ya out in your iced-over thread PLM.
We trust your own deicing goes well soon.


----------

